# 2013 Specialized p3 frame



## sowegahippie87 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anybody got the 13 p3 yet? I hear its not very strong, or from the 2 reviews online that are available. I cracked my ns suburban and destroyed my shoulder(healing now). So i need something pretty strong, my lbs has pretty much talked me into getting the p3 I just dont want to get it if its weak and get hurt again(Im too old).


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Where did you read it wasnt very strong? I know their previous years have seemed to be extremely strong. I cant imagine them making it less but who knows.

If you want someone more stout why not look at something chromoly like Diety or Black Market?


----------



## sowegahippie87 (Feb 22, 2012)

The review of the complete on mtbr says that it was cracked. I like the idea of buying the p3 because of the lifetime warranty and just dealing with my lbs. I think mike Montgomery snapped one in a comp recently i believe.


----------

